# Sony Vaio, shutting off randomly



## inkling (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I've been battling this issue for awhile now.

My Sony Vaio (SVE151190X) is 1.5 years old. In the last few months, it would occasionally shut itself off without warning. It seemed to mostly occur when I would plug it in to charge, and I tried to develop a habit of only charging it when it was off, but that wasn't always possible.

This began happening with more frequency until finally one day it would hardly turn on at all. I left it alone, unplugged, shut down properly, etc., overnight. I plugged it in and left it alone during the day to charge. It worked again and seemed alright.

Then occasionally it would still shut off on its own or when I plugged it in.

In the last month, it did this again but refuses to charge. No matter how long I simply leave it alone, it will not charge. All the lights work -- when the battery is at critical it shows the charging light to come on, sort of blinking, so that's not the issue. The battery is in excellent condition. I have no reason to believe anything is wrong with the charger -- and in any case, the laptop will shut itself off even when it's not hooked up to the charger.

So, I went to work and got down and took apart my laptop. It's already past warranty anyway, naturally. I bought some canned air, dusted it, cleaned up the fan... to no avail.

The next day I ordered some thermal paste. I took it apart again today, removed the old thermal paste (which was still somewhat squishy, but seemed kind of spread off and lifting off with the copper piece connected to the rest of the cooling system; there was very little contact between them and the CPU, it seemed).

I was absolutely certain this would fix my problem. I cleaned off the old thermal paste with isopropyl. My first application was not very smooth so I removed that and did it again, which went much better. I screwed everything down. I put everything back together. I plugged in my laptop -- no light for charging. My hopes were already dashed but I tried turning my laptop on. It came on for maybe 10 or 15 seconds, didn't even make it to the log on screen (but it did show the Windows symbol and loading) before it did its little "click" and shut off again.

I honestly don't know what it is that has gone wrong with my computer. I know overheating is a very common issue with Vaios and I feel that I've made a terrible mistake purchasing this laptop. I don't know what my other options are. I cannot turn on my laptop to determine any other issues, but I had no reason to believe that, say, the fan wasn't working (and even if it wasn't, why would that keep it from charging?).

I don't know what I did or what I've done or where I can go from here, but I really rather not have to deal with not only buying a new laptop, but having to deal with Windows 8.

Please let me know your ideas.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Inkling:

And welcome to TSF Forums. I will be helping you this evening.

I repair Computers for a living and have worked on numerous Vaio laptops and I have a high end one of my own for personal use.

That being said, there are 2 things which usually cause laptops to shut off like that, besides the Charger/Battery issue which you think you have a handle on. It also sounds like you know a little bit about computers since you were able to take yours apart and get it back together again (no missing screws??). 

The number 1 cause of failure in laptops that are 2 yrs. old and older is the hard drive. If that's been damaged due to dropping your laptop or overtemped, it's quite likely to be the cause of your problem. You just need to diagnose it, and if that's the case, replace it which would be a simple matter for you since you had to remove it in order to get to the processor paste removal/reapplication step. After replacing it you find it fixes your problem, reinstall your Win8 and restore your data and you're good to go! :dance:

Of course, prior to replacing your hard drive you'll need to ensure you have all your personal information backed up to an external hard drive, flash drive, cd/dvd discs or a Cloud Storage account. 

If you go through those steps, and it still shuts off, most likely you are looking at a faulty Motherboard and a much more expensive replacement. The hard drive replace will cost you about $75-$100 depending on the exact capacity. A new Mobo will run you about $90-$300 depending on availability which should be good since it's less than 2 yrs. old and replacement parts would be readily available in the after-market channel such as eBay and Amazon. 

To aid you in narrowing down which problem it is, I'm providing you with an excellent troubleshooting guide authored by one of our Senior Moderators, Night_Shift here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

I've had a dozen or so laptops with the exact problem you have, and have fixed them all except in cases where it was a faulty Mobo and the customer chose not to spend the $$ on a new one, but rather put that $$ towards a new laptop as you suggest *by the way, there is a low-cost fix to make Win8 easier to use I can help you with, if it turns out you have to go that route*. Win8 is a pain, but with this little program, it makes it much more user friendly.

These are my ideas to start with. From a Technicians point of view, I woudn't have taken apart the laptop until you decided what the faulty component was. But, the cow is already out of the barn on that one, and there is no warranty issue to worry about at this point as you mentioned. 

You mentioned the Charger was ok; based on empirical evidence, but did you actually put a Multimeter on it and measure the output voltage and verify it was outputting something close to what your Vaio requires? Most laptops today use 18.5-19.5Vdc for input. Is that Charger a factory charger that came with the laptop or is it an aftermarket replacement? Your model shows the following: Output: 19.5V-4.74A 90W. If you are using an aftermarket charger and the amperage rating is less than the 4.74A rating; say 3.1A; it will not have enough juice to properly charge the battery, and even though the battery will show it's charging, it will never get much closer than 40% of Max and will run out in minutes instead of hours--wham! it shuts off on you. So, look at the label on the Charger and make sure it meets the specs above AND on the label of the inside of the battery compartment (that's where the voltage specs are on newer Win8 laptops). 

Letting you know that if you were to have the hard drive replaced by a reputable computer shop it's $100-$160. If it's a Mobo; it's about $175-$460 typically. As stated above, it's coniderably cheaper if you buy the part and change it out yourself, as you save the labor. That will most likely enter in the "buy-versus-replace" conversation you'll have with yourself once you narrow down what part needs to be replaced to revive the laptop. 

My money is on the hard drive. Even if I'm wrong, it's much cheaper to buy a new hard drive and swap it out, reinstall Windows8 and try it than to buy the Mobo first and then still encounter the problem, only to find that the hard drive still seems to be the culprit. I did this on a Customer computer last year; and I replaced the Mobo first, as all my tests indicated it was the faulty part. Turned out new Mobo didn't fix the problem; it wasn't until I replaced the hard drive that it finally resolved the problem after 3 tries. :hide:

Post back what you find after following the troubleshooting document, and voltage information, and one of us will help you through the diagnosis stage when you get stuck or if you get stuck. 

We are here. opcorn:

Best of luck,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## inkling (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh my! Okay, breaking this down.

I'm actually on Windows 7, not sure if I said that.

I took it apart because when it died, it had very little battery life left. I struggled to turn it on and figure out a way to diagnose the issue in tandem with my desktop, but before I was able to accomplish anything, I had 1% left. I really had no other choice. I wish I had figured something out sooner, but I had no reason to believe anything was severely wrong with my laptop, considering I only bought it in July 2012 and had never dropped it or really done anything with it. I went off of what others had encountered with Vaios with this same problem and tried what they did.

My charger is the charger it came with. It never says it's charging anymore. I haven't tested its output but the wires appear to be fine, the green light comes on, etc. Should I find a way to test it?

I just tried switching out RAM sticks to eliminate that as a factor as well. This also did not work. Before trying this, I attempted to turn my laptop on again and it didn't even get as far as the loading screen this time. After switching RAM sticks, it wouldn't turn on at all, with either.

I went through the troubleshooting guide and started with step three, since I have tried the rest. With the HDD removed, the laptop will not start unplugged. I plugged it in. The lights began, it made its start-up noises, then click, promptly turned off again. It hasn't turned on while plugged in a couple weeks, so that was neat, but it didn't work again. I unplugged it, waited awhile, tried starting it still unplugged. It turned on! "No operating system found!" Hooray! ... And then it clicked and shut off again.

According to the guide, that brings me back to the RAM and CPU. I haven't tested the RAM with RAM sticks that aren't my own, so I'll see if someone has some around, if you think it's possible that they are both bad, considering everything else.

I know Vaios are known for overheating issues and crappy thermal paste. Is it possible that is still the issue and I just did a faulty job applying the paste? (Nothing squished out or anything?)

Thank you for your help! And the cute emoticons throughout your response, hehe.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

inkling said:


> Oh my! Okay, breaking this down.
> 
> I'm actually on Windows 7, not sure if I said that.
> *>>>Yes, it's on your Profile. I was responding to the comment you made about having to buy a new laptop with Windows8 installed on it. And yes, retailers are blowing out their Windows7 laptops now, so prices are better than Win8 laptops. Unless you really WANT Win8!<<<<
> ...


*>>>Sure thing. Keep us posted on your progress and post back the Multimeter readings on your AC Charger.<<<*

:4-clap:

BBJ


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

VAIO's are indeed very high quality I have serviced them also. If I was not privy to a huge discount on top tier HP Elite books and had to buy a laptop outright for cost would be a VAIO.


----------



## inkling (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I don't feel so terrible for buying a Vaio, then! Everyone I've mentioned it to in person, or read about on forums, are just doom and gloom about Vaios and that Sony doesn't make quality laptops (in particular that they use very low quality thermal paste?). I don't know.

The laptop seems to be very back and forth or unsure of when it will turn on or not. I will probably give the RAM another shot after having it rest all day. Each test isn't always easily reproducible? Sometimes it will turn on with something removed, sometimes it won't. It's very unreliable in general.

I will test my charger this evening. I should be able to get my hands on an Ohm meter either from a department on campus or from a friend.

Between that and trying the RAM one more time, I'll give you guys an update.

If it is the motherboard - how would something like that happen? I'm used to laptops lasting easily 4 years before I have any issues. Is that a thing of the past or was I just lucky?

Thank you guys for all your help.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

To understand the issue, your computer is not "Shutting down" it's "losing power".
When your computer shuts down, do you see any lights ?
I would recommend that you test with an alternate Battery and Charger you don't have to buy them, just take it to a store and test it.
Boot the computer to the bios and keep it there, see what happens, repeat the same with and without the hard drive (if there is a short on the HDD it will help you find out)


----------



## inkling (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay, here's what I did over today.

I removed all the RAM cards at once, which I hadn't done yesterday, and attempted to turn it on. It did not. With them back in, it still doesn't turn on. The battery charge that was left was very low, and after it flickering on and off yesterday, could it be that the battery is totally dead and it's unable to turn on at all for that reason? In any case, I tried with the charger plugged in, but that often triggers it to shut off anyway. I tried and still no luck, it did not start in any way whatsoever.

I tested the charger's output and it comes right out to 19.5 V unless I wiggle my fingers! A friend suggested testing where you plug the charger in, which they did for me, and it gave a low output. They told me it also seemed to waver (not sure if they were just unsteady or not). I don't know if this could be due to the battery being almost out of juice.

In any case, it won't turn on whatsoever at this point.

I'm guessing it's the motherboard?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Do not jump to a conclusion (in the interest of expenditure), try a replacement Battery and charger first and that should give you a clear picture.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you checked the DC jack where the power cord plugs into is it loose or damaged


----------



## inkling (Jan 28, 2014)

I appreciate the help, but please read the entire thread before offering advice.

I have checked the charger, it is in perfect working condition. There is no reason for me to try another one. The issue is separate from the charger. It occurs whether it is plugged in or not.

I have checked the battery, and unless the diagnostics was also incorrect, it is in excellent condition. There is no reason for me to try another.

I have checked the jack as well, which I stated in my last post.

Please read my whole thread. Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I asked did you check the DC jack was it loose or damaged, I know you did a multimeter test now I am asking to look for physical damage, please read the posted replies as carefully as you wish us to read yours.


----------



## inkling (Jan 28, 2014)

The jack is physically absolutely fine. I would not have bothered to check it with a multimeter otherwise (or I would have included that information when I did go to check it with a multimeter), just as I checked the physical condition of the charger first, which I included, but did not detail when it came to the jack.

If it were loose, however, would that cause the computer to shut itself off when fully charged? Could it prevent the laptop from turning on?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In short yes some jacks are soldered some are a clip in or slide in you did mention a variance in the voltage that gave me a concern to the condition.


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

joeten said:


> In short yes some jacks are soldered some are a clip in or slide in you did mention a variance in the voltage that gave me a concern to the condition.


Hi Joeten,
I am experience the same issue. The jack is a little loose due to a tripped :-/ but that happened years ago. The problem started last month.


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

inkling said:


> The jack is physically absolutely fine. I would not have bothered to check it with a multimeter otherwise (or I would have included that information when I did go to check it with a multimeter), just as I checked the physical condition of the charger first, which I included, but did not detail when it came to the jack.
> 
> If it were loose, however, would that cause the computer to shut itself off when fully charged? Could it prevent the laptop from turning on?


Hi Inkling,

I am also running Windows 7 64 Bit and having the same issue you are currently describing. Did you ever fix it? I feel that we have gone through the same troubleshooting steps and still no clear answer to this issue.

Thanks!:angry:


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

*Sony Vaio (Win7) random SHUT OFF when plugged in to AC Adapter*

Hi Everyone!

Please to join and share my computer issue  All forums that I have come across has still yet to have any resolution to this.

I've had this Sony Vaio random shut off problem for quite sometime. 
I'm currently running Windows 7 Home Premium.
I ran Malwareybytes System Scan and cleaned everything out.
I then ran through a complete system restore (so it's like I just bought the computer) and sure enough it does this issue.
I believe I narrowed it down to when the AC adapter is plugged in.
I ran a system stress test with HW Monitor and SpeedFan on and everything seems to check out okay (Voltage, Temp) so it's not a over heating issue.
I just replaced the fan so that can't be the problem.
Not sure what else I can do. I yelled at Sony because their rep convinced me to so a complete system restore, now they say that I need a new motherboard (eeehhh no thanks).

Anyone else have this issue and fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi when it happened is of less concern that fact, it is loose warrants having it attended to.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@ChristopherLee: As you no doubt gathered, Inkling has disappeared and not answered us further as to the status of his laptop or whether or not it's been fixed--for 5 months. :frown: Experience tells us that he either fixed his problem, and has been to busy to post the solution back, or just moved on. That happens--people solve their problems and forget to share what did the trick for them. That's life. I've encountered numerous people like this in the last 27 yrs. of doing this who are like this. Other possibility is he just gave up, and junked the laptop and replaced it with a new one or a used one or maybe switched to a Mac...

If you would like help with your Vaio; post back some more specifics and we'll try to advise you. You did complete ALL the steps in the TROUBLESHOOTING GUIDE, correct? 

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

2 threads merged.

The new thread - post #17 - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/sony-vaio-shutting-off-randomly-787562.html#post5318858


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Chris, are you still with us??

BBJ


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> @ChristopherLee: As you no doubt gathered, Inkling has disappeared and not answered us further as to the status of his laptop or whether or not it's been fixed--for 5 months. :frown: Experience tells us that he either fixed his problem, and has been to busy to post the solution back, or just moved on. That happens--people solve their problems and forget to share what did the trick for them. That's life. I've encountered numerous people like this in the last 27 yrs. of doing this who are like this. Other possibility is he just gave up, and junked the laptop and replaced it with a new one or a used one or maybe switched to a Mac...
> 
> If you would like help with your Vaio; post back some more specifics and we'll try to advise you. You did complete ALL the steps in the TROUBLESHOOTING GUIDE, correct?
> 
> BIGBEARJEDI


Hey Jedi,

Thanks for your response. Send me over the troubleshooting guide and I will try to knock out all of the points. I basically tried everything that I could try when I find these forums. I don't believe it has anything to do with the AC Power anymore. I'm currently at a library, started the computer on normal battery and it just shut off. I left the computer alone for a week before this so I don't believe its an overheating issue. The computer shut off within 5 minutes of it being on. No programs being run except for computer control panel.
Last time during the random shut off, it was installing the windows updates, more specifically it was installing all of the Microsoft security updates.
I'll try to send over the specs when I can get it back on.
Thanks for reaching out

Christopher Lee


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Chris, are you still with us??
> 
> BBJ


I was out of town for a few days.


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

My Specs---

Windows 7 home premium 64 bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1
Intel Core i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHZ 2.27 GHZ
RAM- 4.00GB (3.67 GB usable)
BIOS Version R0300Y8 (updated)

I have a DxDiag report-

Time of this report: 6/24/2014, 17:19:55
Machine name: VAIO
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
System Model: VPCEB1SFX
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/23/09 11:58:43 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3758MB RAM
Page File: 1930MB used, 5583MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

Another crash, found a Kernal Power Event 41 in my event log, do you know anything about this? Should I try and update a driver?

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
Date: 6/24/2014 6:43:35 PM
Event ID: 219
Task Category: (212)
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: VAIO
Description:
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&1&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_RIMSPCI#DISK&VEN_RICOH&PROD_MEMORYSTICKSTORAGE&REV_1.00#MS0001#.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}" />
<EventID>219</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>212</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-25T01:43:35.341705900Z" />
<EventRecordID>9816</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="44" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>VAIO</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="DriverNameLength">113</Data>
<Data Name="DriverName">WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&1&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_RIMSPCI#DISK&VEN_RICOH&PROD_MEMORYSTICKSTORAGE&REV_1.00#MS0001#</Data>
<Data Name="Status">3221226341</Data>
<Data Name="FailureNameLength">14</Data>
<Data Name="FailureName">\Driver\WUDFRd</Data>
<Data Name="Version">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

disregard previous kernel log, I uninstalled the RICOH program. Here is the event log regarding the power event. I found this website by MS explaining it but doesn't seem to fix it :-/ Windows Kernel event ID 41 error "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first" in Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows Server 2012 R2, Windows Server 2012, Windows 7, or Windows Server 2008 R2

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 6/24/2014 6:40:51 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: VAIO
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-25T01:40:51.420019200Z" />
<EventRecordID>9731</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>VAIO</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

ChristopherLee said:


> Hey Jedi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Send me over the troubleshooting guide and I will try to knock out all of the points. I basically tried everything that I could try when I find these forums. I don't believe it has anything to do with the AC Power anymore. I'm currently at a library, started the computer on normal battery and it just shut off. I left the computer alone for a week before this so I don't believe its an overheating issue. The computer shut off within 5 minutes of it being on. No programs being run except for computer control panel.
> _>>>We don't send Guides directly to users, but rather post them into the Open Forum, where other users who are following the thread can easily access them. My Post #2 to Inkling, who started the thread, has the link to our T/S Guide; but just in case you miss it, here it is again: __Black Screen Issues and Troubleshooting__. <<<_
> ...


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Chris: an addendum to your last couple of Posts. I know you haven't had a chance to follow the steps in the T/S Guide link I just posted, and that's ok. What I wanted to tell you, was that based on your specs, that computer will be 5 yrs. old this September. The #1 cause of failures in ALL brands of laptops are hard drives; especially after 3 yrs. old (that's when most Extended Warranties run out!). Pay close attention to the section in the T/S Guide that has you remove your hard drive from the computer. You should be able to run your laptop for 48 hrs. continuosly while in the BIOS with your hard drive removed. If it CANNOT DO THIS, then most likely your hard drive is the cause of your problem and should be replaced ASAP!! :facepalm: The other way to test for Mobo instability or faults is to download the Memtest RAM test from my signature link below, and run at least 10 passes. On 4GB RAM this will take 18 hrs. or more with your laptop running continuously with the hard drive out of the laptop. If you get Memory errors during this extended test, you'll need to replace your RAM (one or both sticks) to resolve. Once your RAM runs the 10 passes with no problem, you can try the above BIOS test for 48 hrs. If it stays running the entire time with no Blue Screens of freezes, your Mobo is most likely ok, and you're looking at a probably hard drive error as per the T/S Guide. I thought I should highlight these particular tests as they pertain to your specific problem. 

Looking forward to your testing results...we are here!! opcorn:

Cheers,
BBJ


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 17, 2014)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Chris: an addendum to your last couple of Posts. I know you haven't had a chance to follow the steps in the T/S Guide link I just posted, and that's ok. What I wanted to tell you, was that based on your specs, that computer will be 5 yrs. old this September. The #1 cause of failures in ALL brands of laptops are hard drives; especially after 3 yrs. old (that's when most Extended Warranties run out!). Pay close attention to the section in the T/S Guide that has you remove your hard drive from the computer. You should be able to run your laptop for 48 hrs. continuosly while in the BIOS with your hard drive removed. If it CANNOT DO THIS, then most likely your hard drive is the cause of your problem and should be replaced ASAP!! :facepalm: The other way to test for Mobo instability or faults is to download the Memtest RAM test from my signature link below, and run at least 10 passes. On 4GB RAM this will take 18 hrs. or more with your laptop running continuously with the hard drive out of the laptop. If you get Memory errors during this extended test, you'll need to replace your RAM (one or both sticks) to resolve. Once your RAM runs the 10 passes with no problem, you can try the above BIOS test for 48 hrs. If it stays running the entire time with no Blue Screens of freezes, your Mobo is most likely ok, and you're looking at a probably hard drive error as per the T/S Guide. I thought I should highlight these particular tests as they pertain to your specific problem.
> 
> Looking forward to your testing results...we are here!! opcorn:
> 
> ...


Hey BBJ,

I am actually proud to say that I have just bought myself a new mac and will likely stuff this laptop in a cabinet. This has truly tested my patience for the last few some odd weeks. Thanks for your help, I really do appreciate it. Now I just want to figure who would like to buy some old used laptops 

Thanks Again,

Chris


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ebay either as parts ie take it apart or spares and repair


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, Chris, thanks for posting back and letting us know what you did. You can also contact your local Computer repair shop, as they are often looking for parts from old laptops to repair them. 

Good luck with the Mac!

BBJ


----------



## doxoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I am Just getting this issue after quite some time, I plug the charger into the laptop and it makes a click noise then just turns off, I also dont understand why you say it would be the hdd. I had a sony vaio before these one and i swapped out the charger plugged it in without the battery to test it, and it turned off plugged the battery in and now it seems to work. But my issue is what is causing it. I dont believe it is the hdd it doesnt make sense.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming the charger light is on, plug it into the laptop first. Now when you turn the laptop on, what happens?


----------



## doxoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Already done that it turns on then clicks turns back off with the battery in when no battery it won't turn on


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your problem is most likely a connection issue (or short). Probably going to need to be taken to a shop unless you're proficient in this area.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Doxoon,
Took me a minute to figure this out;_ you hijacked Chris's thread here,_ and didn't provide us with the specs on your laptop or the results of the troubleshooting tests we asked Chris to do; which he never did, he just junked his laptop and bought a new mac. We'd appreciate it if you have an issue similar to Chris or any other user, that you begin a *NEW THREAD* from scratch, post your problem and your machine specs (Make/Model) so we can better help you.

Corday is most likely right based on the sketchy amount of info you provided to us. The noise you hear is most likely a bad relay in the AC Charger, but, sometimes faulty batteries can make this noise if one of the internal cells is shorted. If you choose not to take it to a Professional and have your Charging Circuit tested, you need to replace the AC Charger first; & retest. If the problem abates, you're old Charger was faulty. Also, is that a Sony Charger you have, or an aftermarket Charger?; you didn't say. 

If the problem persists, a repair shop Tech would normally recommend you purchase a new battery (this will cost you *at least $65* from a reputable shop such as laptopbatteryexpress.com). If you spend less than that the battery will either not work or will only last a few months before crapping out. $20 batteries on ebay are ok to test your unit (assuming you get a good one). If the new battery resolves the problem, then your old battery is faulty. If neither the new AC Charger nor the new battery resolves the problem, it's most likely you have a failed Motherboard charging circuit.:facepalm: This will require a Motherboard replacement on the laptop; $175-$400 parts & labor if you have it done by a shop in U.S.

Thanks,
*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## ianek001 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys need help To do some troubleshooting
ok so....
6/16/15
My Laptop shuts down only while playing games only (battery not attached), but when battery is attached it doesn't shut down instead the battery keeps decreasing while plugged in playing games until the battery reaches 0% and then it turns off

Update:6/18/15
I tried to plugged it in again without battery attached..it turned on for a couple of seconds(2-3s) and then turned off....I tried it with battery attached again it starts up fine no problems but then for a couple of minutes the battery starts decreasing without playing games(e.g LoL,DOTA,) this time...

Is it safe to assume its the AC adapter?.. i had this laptop for about 2years now

and i have been using it for an average of 6hrs/day mainly gaming

but i don't leave the thing plugged in when im not using it. I shut it down

btw the AC adapter is making some kind of noise its not really that noticeable unless you listen to it closely

Sony Vaio E series
Model Name: SVE14A35CAB
OS: Windows 8.1 64bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230 CPU @2.60GHz
RAM 12GB
AMD Radeon HD 7570M
Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

your replies are much appreciated thanks


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

_*ianek001:*_
_Thanks for your post, but you are the 2nd person this week to Hijack this thread. *Please re-read the rules and guidelines for this forum! *If you have a problem, even if it sounds *EXACTLY* like someone else's here, we require that you start your own thread or post, in order to customize a tailored solution for your specific computer._

_That being said, take a look at my comments below in blue:_




ianek001 said:


> Hi guys need help To do some troubleshooting
> ok so....
> 6/16/15
> My Laptop shuts down only while playing games only (battery not attached), but when battery is attached it doesn't shut down instead the battery keeps decreasing while plugged in playing games until the battery reaches 0% and then it turns off
> ...


----------



## ianek001 (Jun 17, 2015)

@BIGBEARJEDI
hi thank you so much for the reply...i was on a long vacation....i am sorry for hijacking this thread i guess i got a little impatient because i posted a thread before posting here and got no replies so i am sorry...

anyways i solved the Problem...

Apparently it was the AC adapter not functioning well and it died on me multiple times....So i bought a new one and tested it out with the laptops maximum efficiency while playing games and Viola no decreasing battery...So its safe to assume that its not the battery  thanks


----------

